# Monster Hunter



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody read the Monster Hunter series by Larry Correia?The third book just came out. Good stuff. If you're into incredibly violent and funny books about a group of people who kill vampires, zombies, were creatures, sea monsters, elder gods and damn near everything else, with lots and lots of silver bullets, then you should check them out.


----------

